# Advice



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Is there any way for me to use or obtain a free tax software system?

Do I have to submit my mileage log with my taxes?

What is last day to file?

Thanks, guys!


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

Hans GrUber said:


> Is there any way for me to use or obtain a free tax software system?
> 
> Do I have to submit my mileage log with my taxes?
> 
> ...


- creditkarma.com (free) 
-No, you're not required to submit your Mileage log when filing
-Tuesday, April 18


----------

